# Frankenstein'd downhiller



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm wondering if anyone has ever frankensteined together a downhill bike with gearing more appropriate for a trail bike. I'm honestly at a loss as to why everyone seems to think a 3:2 first gear is just fine.


----------

